# Anyone check on Strut/Shock availabiltiy recently?



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tokico? KYB? Anyone?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Tokico? KYB? Anyone? *


Hey Mark, you must be reading my mind
cuz I've been thinking that same thing.

Hmm, let's see....the 3rd gen came out in 
August of '01, so we're almost at the two
year mark and still no aftermarket shocks/struts..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damnit, somebody get me somone on the phone. AND GET ME SOMEBODY WHILE I'M WAITING!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Come on guys...I know that some of you had daily contact with these companies a few months ago....


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Well its already been posted, but so far JIC will most likely be the first one out with aftermarket shocks/coil-overs, but in the long run these are the best.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't call over 2large a viable option.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> * over 2large *


LOL 
Took me a minute, by I
got it now!

Yes, I agree...<$2,000 is too
much to pay...


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I don't call over 2large a viable option. *



Yeah true, but I will be knocking a few hundred off of list price for the Altima guys.

And it's a racers option, if you like hitting the track, drag or course, these will out due anything else. But I do understand that this is very expensive suspension and is most likely why I dont sell much of it.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well JBL, send me some and i'll test them out, give rave reviews of them, tell everyone how I can't live w/o them, how they are the best mod out there for the car....

And you let me keep them in return for my cunning linguistics.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Well JBL, send me some and i'll test them out, give rave reviews of them, tell everyone how I can't live w/o them, how they are the best mod out there for the car....
> 
> And you let me keep them in return for my cunning linguistics.  *



No problem, shipping is $2000 to where ever you live in the United States  

Dont worry, when I get my set I will rave about them just fine


----------

